# winter rims choices?



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where can i find a cheap set of winter rims for my 06? i know some BMW rims fit the GTOs and are cheaper then buying another stock set...someone enlighten me, I'm a noob.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldn't wrry about it i would buy a beater for like 1000 bucks so you dont have to drive the gto in winter thats what i did :cheers


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

ah this winter ill probably have to drive it until i pay it off and have some extra cash.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

A better idea is not even to drive it during the winter its very scary out there and its hard to control it. If i were yous i rather spend a 1000 bucks on a little beater car. Just my thoughts.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree REDGTO89


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

You could always just get a cheap set of steel wheels and mount some winter tires on them... or just some no name wheels.
I drive a 2002 Trans am all year and have never had a problem and its pushing 400whp. You just have to be a bit easier on the gas that’s all.  and up here in western Canada we get a fair bit of snow.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do you need to change the rims? just switch the tires into some blizzards. People have them in the for sale section all the time.


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Why do you need to change the rims? just switch the tires into some blizzards. People have them in the for sale section all the time.


you could do this, but it is kind of hard on the rims to be changing the tires every 6 months.. but if money is a bit tight or for what ever reason I dont see why this would be a problem if you were doing it once or twice. I just wouldnt make a habbit out of it.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

well i might just buy a set of 17" stockers with some winter tires on em....then probably sell my 18"s and get some nice rims for the summer...


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

The GTO is a stable platform even in winter if the right tires are under it. I bought a nice set of custom rims for the summer tires and used the OEM rims for the Blizzaks. I drove the GTO last winter on this set up and was able to go when some SUV were off the road. The GTO is pretty well balanced front and rear, good tires will make a world of difference in the winter.
Best of Luck.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I have had no problem driving mine in the winter with Blizzaks - it actually handles better than the truck my dad lends me from time to time. I highly recommend the Blizzaks... One another note, I would also like to get some steel rims.. I've been changing out my tires every spring and fall... for some reason it's jumped up to 80.00 from 40.00 the past few years. I can't find a good place to buy online... anyone know of a good website?


----------

